# The little house on the prarie



## PresbyDane (Jun 14, 2009)

We have just bought the first season of this show and I am rewatching them, since I have seen all of them before.

Am I the only one that wishes that I could go back to that time?

Good hard honest work in the field, church on sunday, bible reading by candlelight, no swaring, children calling grownups "sir" and "ma´am" etc.


----------



## Webservant (Jun 14, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> We have just bought the first season of this show and I am rewatching them, since I have seen all of them before.
> 
> Am I the only one that wishes that I could go back to that time?
> 
> Good hard honest work in the field, church on sunday, bible reading by candlelight, no swaring, children calling grownups "sir" and "ma´am" etc.


Also:

No air-conditioners
Rampant Typhoid fever and smallpox
No toilet paper
No electricity

I think I like my time better!


----------



## Montanablue (Jun 14, 2009)

I love Little House on the Prairie, but the tv series definitely shows the time period through rose colored glasses. I think the books do a much better job of painting the time period - you see Mary's blindness, women and children dying in child birth, hard winters with people sometimes freezing to death, locusts devouring entire harvests.... you get the picture... Also, in the books it comes across that many of the nice "church-going" folk only go for the social aspect - there's no real conviction behind it. 

I like the 21st century just fine.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 14, 2009)

So I am the only one


----------

